# A9500



## heart123 (Mar 27, 2018)

does anyone have the NDC# for A9500
thanks im getting denials for  NDC# 658570500-05


----------



## abettiga (Mar 29, 2018)

The NDC is 11994-0001-20.


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 30, 2018)

abettiga said:


> The NDC is 11994-0001-20.



I'm not seeing this code as valid for A9500 on my crosswalk, but in any case there are multiple NDCs associated with this code - you would need to know the specific product that was used in order to assign the correct one.  The NDC is usually easily found on the package.


----------



## heart123 (Mar 30, 2018)

thanks


----------

